# benefits



## seitt

Greetings,

I'm trying to find the best Turkish equivalent for ‘benefits’, i.e. money paid by the state to the unemployed (if they can prove that they have tried but failed to get a job), the sick etc.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Rallino

That's called _*İşsizlik maaşı*_, (lit. Unemployment salary). I think it only lasts a few months though, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks.

In that case, for sickness benefit, can I say *hastalik maaşı*?


----------



## Rallino

seitt said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> In that case, for sickness benefit, can I say *hastalik maaşı*?



Hummmm....Never heard of that. 

But I have heard of handicapped salary that is called: *Malül maaşı* which one can get only if s/he got handicapped while s/he's employed. (You can't get it when you are an unemployed person and got handicapped.)


----------



## seitt

Thank you - so if while I'm working in a factory a fork-lift truck crushes my foot, for example, I get *malül maaşı.*

But if something like this happens in the street, I can't get *malül maaşı*.

Do I understand correctly?


----------



## Rallino

seitt said:


> Thank you - so if while I'm working in a factory a fork-lift truck crushes my foot, for example, I get *malül maaşı.*
> 
> But if something like this happens in the street, I can't get *malül maaşı*.
> 
> Do I understand correctly?



No no, you don't have to get handicapped while working. But you need to already have a job when you are hadicapped (whether at work or not). 

At least that's how I know it works.


----------

